# Synapse hi-mod disc questions



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am thinking about one of these. Is the bike available just as a frame set? If so how much? I think the wheels are fine on the red and ultegra versions but I will want campy (or maybe ui2/ di2 if I decide I need hydro brakes). What are the biggest tires that will fit? Any issues with these bikes?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

anyone? danGerous?

I read in another thread that the only difference hi mod vs normal carbon frame is weight. same del, stiffness etc. is the same true with the synapse? I am thinking of this for poor weather for the disc brakes and I also think this bike would be perfect for gravel


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Donn12 said:


> anyone? danGerous?
> 
> I read in another thread that the only difference hi mod vs normal carbon frame is weight. same del, stiffness etc. is the same true with the synapse? I am thinking of this for poor weather for the disc brakes and I also think this bike would be perfect for gravel


I'm not sure about framesets. Usually Cannondale do sell some but they don't push too much for it. And in most case, you're better off buying a complete bike with the frame you want and with the most parts you want, then sell what you don't want, it ends up cheaper... just more time consuming. Your dealer should be able to tell you if they sell the frame quickly though with a price and available color...

And yes, same thing applies to the Synapse regarding the Hi-Mod vs non Hi-Mod frames. I don't know how much weight difference there is for Synapses though.

Discs or no discs, you'll get varying opinions. I don't even have 100km on my Synapse with discs but there is no doubt discs are great, even in the dry. They don't have more power than good rim brakes but they are so smooth and give such precise control and modulation no matter what, with just the tip of one finger. Of course if one lives in flat country with no hills and technical descents, not sure the added weight of discs is worth it... but, I can think of some roads I can't wait to go downhill with this bike, with big sticky tires and the super stable/smooth/predictable geometry of the Synapse, it should be a real downhill demon!

If you do want Campy (and I can't blame you) you'll have to wait for discs. They are working on it but they're not like SRAM, they wont release something no matter what on a certain date because product managers said it had to be out by a certain date. Campy relseases new product when they feel it's perfect... I guess you could put mechanical discs in the meantime but those are not worth it IMO. They're missing the point of hydraulic discs and are actually no better than rim brakes, they just add lots of weight, but not any modulation. In many years mountain biking, I have grown to hate Avid/SRAM discs, don't like how they feel and they're often performing inconsistently. Shimanos have hydraulic discs dialled, they've been some of my favorite for years and they are the most trouble free I have had to deal with. So if I was going discs on the road, it was going to be with Shimano. Theorically, with Shimano discs and Di2, it should be the bike that needs the least amount of maintenance.

I posted a picture of a Synapse Disc with cyclocross tires in another thread, the maxium tire size that will fit depends what tire model (as not all 700x32 tires are exactly the same size for exemple and obviously, CX tires with even little knobs take more space) and on what rim they are but there's quite some room. Mine came with 700x25 (that are closer to 24) but I'll be putting some fatter tires soon, it will complement the Synapse much better unless one plans to stay on pavement.


----------



## TTigg (Sep 9, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> I am thinking about one of these. Is the bike available just as a frame set? If so how much? I think the wheels are fine on the red and ultegra versions but I will want campy (or maybe ui2/ di2 if I decide I need hydro brakes). What are the biggest tires that will fit? Any issues with these bikes?


I have the '14 Synapse Hi-Mod Disc (DA Di2) 
Just make sure you full test or want the frame/bike before committing. I like this bike a lot but currently don't "love it". On paper it has the same geometry (pretty much) as my Cronus Ultimate (aka Madone) but I just can't seem to get the fit dialed in. 

I will get myself a proper fit dialed in after my vacation but worse case if I can't get comfortable I'll sell it and pass it onto to someone who knows they want it. I'll be gutted if I can't get this dialed in though as it's an awesome bike. I would explore selling the frameset to someone if they wanted it since it's registered with Cannondale for lifetime warranty, not sure if that's transferable though? 

I believe you could get 28s with no issues, maybe even 32s as there is LOTS of room right now with the 25s I have on. To confirm what Dan said, the brakes don't feel as strong (instant) as my rim brakes but have WAY more modulation and control on them. Coming down big descents with the added wheelbase is just tongs of fun.


----------

